# Carbs - Eating them before working out?



## Foodio (Jun 22, 2001)

Hey,

Tonight I???m going home and working out.

Now in previous posts people said that it???s better to *eat after a workout* to replenish depleted energy stores.
But I???m having *lasagna* tonight, and as far as I know lasagna is a complex carbohydrate. And *complex carbs give you energy*. 

So since I???m having carbs (lasagna) is it better to eat before my workout, so I???ll have *more energy* to do my weights?

Just to let you know, I eat before workouts regularly without any problems. 
If anyone has an answer or any suggestions please post it!

Also, is it a good idea to drink a lot of water while working out?

Thanks,
Foodio


----------



## Distortion (Jun 22, 2001)

I think you should workout about 1 hour after a meal, if you eat something huge like lasagna you might wana wait like 2 hours because thats alot of stuff in your stomach, I personally wouldn't want to workout with all of that, usually i have breakfast then i go to the gym like 2 hours later, or 2 hours after lunch, 

also drinking alot of water is really good for you, drink as much as you can

------------------
get bigger, stronger, faster


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 22, 2001)

Complex carbs are an energy source, but they don't necessarily give you energy. Meaning that eating more complex carbs equals more energy, not the case. 

You should have some carbs before you workout to make sure you are not liver glycogen depleted. Takes about 4 hours for liver glycogen to deplete (liver can hold approx 100g of glucose). When liver glycogen is depleted it will take arginine and alanine and other substrates from the muscles through gluconeogenesis. This means muscle breakdown. This also occurs with weight training because there is a large demand of ATP, and the body can only get a large amount of ATP through glucose. If there is no available glucose, the body will break down muscle to get it.

It's good to drink water before a workout, but don't think that a huge amount of water will give you additional energy of performance. Drink enough as to not become dehydrated, but any more won't improve your performance.


------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by TheSupremeBeing on 06-22-2001 at 11:45 AM]</font>


----------



## Twinklebell (Jun 23, 2001)

well, i prefer eating about 2hours before exercise.......some carbs,protein...
i feel I train better if i had some compl carbs.....before work out

supreme...when it comes to muscle break down for energy...i mean if u didn t get to eat before work out etc.....is that good or bad?
does ur post work out meal....grrrrr i can t find words.....
post work out...replenishes glyco...etc..and u meet ur goals..or not

sorry for wording....if anyone manages to understand what i wrote
congrats

------------------
New kid on the board


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 23, 2001)

Haha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not eating before training = bad.

That's all I got out of that post.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Twinklebell (Jun 23, 2001)

tnx..and yes congrats.
u r the man 


------------------
New kid on the board


----------



## MightyKing (Jun 23, 2001)

Nah, I am 'da man.

------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## Mr.Xtreme (Jun 24, 2001)

Carb up before your workout and then after your workout.  Workout about 40 mins after you eat, then eat right after you workout...make this meal a protein drink with some carbs in it.  bla bla bla bla bla bla bla
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------
Don't ever look behind at the things you have don't.  Always look forward.


----------

